# Daiwa 7000C



## Quallenfischer (30. Juni 2005)

Moin
Ich hab auf unserm Dachboden gerade ne alte Daiwa 7000C gefunden.
Nun meine Frage: is das ne gute Brandungsrolle (ich brauch nämlich eine ersatz Rolle)???


P.s. Bitte schnell antworten, ich fahr nämlich morgen an die Ostsee *freu*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa 7000C*

Wenns ne Silver 7000C ist, ist die ein wenig groß aber ganz gut brauchbar, bekommste auch so schnell nicht kaputt  |supergri


----------



## Quallenfischer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Daiwa 7000C*

Joa die ist ziemlich groß(ich glaub 320m 0,40mm schnurfassung), aber ich brauch die ja nur als ersatz rolle


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Daiwa 7000C*

Ich hab die 7000C viele Jahre gefischt. Frueher war das mal eine sehr gute Rolle. Die kannst Du also ohne Probleme in der Brandung benutzen. Meine haben sich dann aber leider im laufe der Jahre zerlegt. Du musst nur mit dem Salzwasser aufpassen. Von aussen werden die Rollen ziemlich schnell unansehnlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Daiwa 7000C*

Hin und wieder mal richtig vollkommen saubermachen, dann passiert da nix. In den Schnurläufröllchen, Bügelführungen über das Rotorinnere bis zu den nicht wirklich wasserdichten Getriebedeckeln kann das Wasser gut ran. Die Rolle läßt sich sehr einfach komplett zerlegen, gerade im Gegensatz zu so manchen modernen verbombten Pappenheimer.

Als Ersatzrolle würde ich die lieber in einen Gefrierbeutel oder so verpacken, damit die eben nicht wie die aktiven Brandungsrollen mitgepflegt werden muß.


----------

